# repairing slime coat



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

One of my cories have what I bwlieve to be ammonia burns on his dorsal and tail fin, it l9oks deteriorated but not black in any way and one of my tetras died in the rank but was gobbled up by my rams. All of my other fish are fine other then a guppy who i lost today but i think he had been sick for awhile. My question is how can I help build back up his slime coat?

Parameters are 
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 10ppm
pH: 7.4


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry for typos my s4 doesnt correct very well and cant edit


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I suggest Melafix. It helps repair damged fins and help with the fish's slime coat. Its also all natural. I use it all the time to help repair scrapes and fin tears on my Africans. Their is another product out there that is specific for slime coats. API makes it but I cant remember its name.

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Melafix Antibacterial Fish Remedy (16oz.)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Their is another product out there that is specific for slime coats. API makes it but I cant remember its name. [/url]


You're thinking of 'Stress Coat' ...it's a great product.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If your Ammonia is testing at 0 (assuming the test is accurate) I don't see how your Cory could be suffering from Ammonia burns. Your nitrate being at 10 is not very bad either. What's your waterchange schedule like? Size is your tank? Stocking levels? Any recent addition?


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Im at about 86%, its a 33gallon with an ac200 and an ac30, waterchanges have been aboit 15% daily due to an algae bloom, from what I got talking to mike? From fantasy he said my spike wouldve been quickly dissapated due to my filtration having so much media for bacteria, but that it couldve spiked temporarily when the neon died. I thought fin rot at first but all my other fish seem to be fine, currently treating with a good helping of aquarium salt


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is an image of the little guy, im going to treat him with melafix for a little bit but he seems more peppy then before


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Also, should I move him to another 10gal tank, or keep him in the big tank and treat it all incase of it being fin rot?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The proper thing to do would be quarantine him in another tank. Treat both tanks with meds. My opinion. Keep him in the tank and treat the one tank. Its a pain to setup a second tank for 1 fish. I find it easier to dose the one tank. If the fins get really bad. Than hes a goner. They are $5 so go buy another one


----------

